# Juniors & Exploration Companies - precious metals / oil & gas



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Rather than start a pump & dump thread dedicated to one company, thought I'd start a thread open to juniors, exploration, and penny stocks that anyone cares to mention.

Starting with one that I own:

EAS (venture exch) East Asia Minerals
stock quote
latest filings from Cdn Insider


EAS is up 100% in just over a week :encouragement:

This is one of a few that I bought some time ago, saying that I would buy once only ... and *not* average down; hold to zero or sell at +100%. In case anyone thinks I'm making money here, have no fear; I'm still down 89%.

How is that possible, you ask - didn't you just state that EAS is up 100%?
Well, yeah ... but it is what it is. Fortunately I only bought 500 shares.

Anyone else, feel free to post about your losers *or* your winners; any junior; any sector.

This guy on bullboards has a good sense of humour about the whole thing.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*"Game changer in the gold industry".*

Jim Sinclair believes that the Cluff Gold deal with Samsung will scare off the hedge funds that have been shorting and generally wreaking havoc with gold companies.

Samsung pumps $20m into Cluff Gold
http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page504?oid=158492&sn=Detail

Why the Cluff deal is a Game Changer in the gold industry:
http://www.jsmineset.com/2012/09/19/why-the-cluff-deal-is-a-game-changer-in-the-gold-industry/


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Appropriate disclaimer for a thread such as this ...*



> *WARNING AND DISCLAIMER.* Be advised and warned:
> 
> Do NOT use these commentaries to trade futures contracts. I don't intend them for that or write them with that short term trading outlook. I write them for long-term investors in physical metals. Take them as entertainment, but not as a timing service for futures.
> 
> ...


^^ found here ^^

~~~~~//~~~~~


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*6 minute BNN clip*

Rob McEwen chimes in on the Samsung/Cluff deal
and other thoughts.

http://watch.bnn.ca/#clip765828



> Rob McEwen, (born April 15, 1950) is a Canadian businessman. He is the Chairman and CEO of McEwen Mining, Chairman of Lexam VG Gold Inc and was the founder and former Chairman and CEO of Goldcorp Inc, which is the world's second largest gold producer based on market capitalization.
> 
> http://www.robmcewen.com/


*
"Graduates from the South Dakota School of Mining are earning more than graduates from Harvard".* ~Rob McEwen


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Peter G's* home and office were in the middle of *Sandy's* path.
http://www.grandich.com/2012/10/office-closed-2/

But he's back with an update:


> *Mining and Exploration Shares* – While the horrific bear market in the junior resource market has passed, those who just a few weeks ago were calling for a major rally have now been disappointed once again. While it would be very advantageous to my business and personal portfolio, I continue to believe no long-lasing meaningful rally can take hold until we say “SAYONARA” to 2012.
> 
> http://www.grandich.com/2012/11/update-4/











http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/new-jersey


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I would think many small companies will have a hard time moving up until tax loss selling season ends and then barring a sell off in the overall stock market they should move up into the new year. Their are many resource stocks big and small that will be hitting the tax loss wall this year I would think.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I own BAR.v, SMB.v
BAR.v has been verifying a good size gold deposit in Eastern Canada, good take over target

SMB - has property next to African oil's latest oil find in Kenya.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

*@ dogcam*

check out the graphs on CMJ.v and GWY.v

If the company makes a good find the stock will move up,


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I like Kaminac (KAM.V) - junior gold explorer in the Yukon with a high grade deposit.

I also contemplating a position in CGX which holds licences to drilling positions off the shore of Guyana. There is likely large amounts of oil but it is very deep and under very high pressure. Unfortunately their first well failed as they didn't go after the crown jewel location in their positions because the project would cost too much for them and they lacked the expertise to get such a job done. Then they had rights to about 25% of the production of another well being drilled by Respol and Tullow that failed but encountered oil but also pressure and heat that they could not safely manage and thus had to abandon. They then had to dilute themselves to recapitalize but got a cash infusion from PRE in exchange for about 1/3rd of their shares a slice of some of their licences.

As a result of this bad year the stock is truly in the dumps now at 0.19. It looks like the area has been de-risked to some extent from the dig that hit oil but it also has been recognized now that successful companies need access to lots of money and lots of expertise to have success in these positions. They now realize the need to bring in bigger and stronger companies to help and it looks like current management has made some progress in the past couple of months.

If they hit on one of these positions, they will be a 10-bagger despite the dilution and despite giving up a slice of the production. This is a high risk, high reward situation. It also may not resolve soon as this whole story has been playing out over the last 30 years or so but most of the developments occurred in the past couple of years once some disputes between neighbouring countries had been resolved.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Speculating in juniors is not the same as investing in blue chip dividend players. 
Neither is it the same as gambling, IMO; 
but if done wrong, it could cure the gambling bug.



> ... the high-stakes table is not for everyone – and that's okay. There are different ways to invest, and every investor should carefully assess his or her temperament – and especially tolerance for risk – before settling on his or her investment strategy. ~Louis James


*Snip:*









http://www.caseyresearch.com/cdd/do-you-have-what-it-takes-be-high-stakes-speculator


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

James Dines is all about the buy the basket to get the 10 bagger routine and over years this has worked with internet, uranium and now it will probably work with the mining stocks. A news letter like his is probably a good idea if you don't know much about these penny stock companies. One thing I do know is that every single penny miner is the best company in the world if you read their news releases but we all know that is far from the truth.


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

Mining stocks with no production are way too risky for me. Having a background in oil & gas, I play that sector instead. Here are my favorites:
Novus (NVS) - Saskatchewan Viking driller. Undervalued.
Twin Butte (TBE) - Heavy oil company with 3-5% growth and 6% dividend paid monthly. Great company, well run, very cheap wells. They are not chasing resource plays like everyone else (for the most part).
Whitecap (WCP) - Great small to mid-cap. Amazing execution and expectation of a dividend being declared soon. Resource plays. This one has a way to go. I've been in and out of these guys for years and would own them here, but I'd be too heavily weighted to oil if I bought them.
Renegade (RPL) - Recently declared 10% dividend. This looks high but only because the stock has dropped quite a bit this year. Saskatchewan player with great light oil plays.

I currently own TBE and NVS. I'll likely be buying WCP soon and dropping NVS. Am gonna sit back and watch RPL till next year.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Premier Gold Mines Limited (PG)*


Home Page: http://www.premiergoldmines.com/s/Home.asp

Stock Quote: http://tmx.quotemedia.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=pg

Insider latest filings: http://www.canadianinsider.com/node/7?menu_tickersearch=PG+|+Premier+Gold+Mines

Daily chart: http://scharts.co/TNWEve


----------



## Marino_238 (Apr 18, 2009)

*ZEN.V - Zenyatta Ventures*

Here is a junior that I have been watching / playing. They have the second 'Vein' type graphite discovery in the world, the other is mine in Sir Lanka.
The 'vein' graphite is what makes this discovery stand apart from the rest of the 'flake' graphite mines around the world.

Zenyatta Ventures Ltd. (“Zenyatta” or “Company”) (TSXV : ZEN) is pleased to announce that a first pass beneficiation test at SGS Canada Inc. (“Lakefield”) demonstrated a leaching process capable of producing a 97.2% C (total) graphite product from a rough concentrate. Work is on-going to target purity levels of >99.0% C with results from a second series of tests expected soon.

http://www.zenyatta.ca


----------



## Marino_238 (Apr 18, 2009)

*ZEN - comments from another forum*

*This was posted over on 'TradingChief.com' there is a fantastic discussion over there for you to read.
I am just trying to spread the word. Please do your own dd.*

_This is the potential of this stock. Its not often you can measure an amazing potential that makes virtually all other mines look like a waste of time. So sit back and read "potential".

First of all lets identify what makes ZEN different from all other graphite stocks.

ZEN is a VEIN Graphite deposit. There is only ONE other Vein Graphite deposit on the Planet and its in Sri Lanka so lets stop the comparisons to ANY other deposit on any other exchange.

ZEN is in Canada in Ontario, so its politically the friendliest place on the planet - Canada

ZEN now owns 100% of the deposit with NO requirement to deal with Cliffs Natural Resources.

ZEN is a VEIN graphite deposit. VEIN is totally different from all other Graphite Deposits. VEIN is the most expensive and rare type of Graphite on the planet bar none.

VEIN can sell for as much as $25,000 a tonne totally depending on its purity.

So thats what makes ZENs VEIN Deposit different from all the other Graphites out there. That is a SUBSTANTIAL Difference! If others reach 99.9% purity they may get $2000 a tonne, they will NEVER get the high dollar Synthetic levels of pricing. ZEN is the only deposit right now that COULD REACH THAT PLATEAU and thats why we are HIGHLIGHTING the "POTENTIAL"

1) We think ZEN has already identified 0ver 16 million tonnes of "dirt"
2) The dirt is 5-6% graphite, giving them about 1 million tonnes of pure graphite.
3) At 120,000 tonnes a year that is about an 8 year mine life and they have not finished drilling or started drilling the other two pipes they believe have more graphite.
4) Purity results will be released when they reach 99.5% purity. They keep changing the technique and will continue to do so until each time they do the refining, it results in 99.5%+
5) If they achieve 99.5%+ the Graphite will sell for $8,000+ a tonne (comparable to Synthetic Graphite which can sell for over $10,000 a tonne but we are picking $8000)
6) The process of getting the high purity results is changing and if they perfect the process to get 99.5% then first results (97.5%) can be taken to 99.5% as well. Which would make the entire deposit a 99.5%+ deposit.
7) 43-101 will be out in the spring reflecting at least 16-25million tonnes
8) Pre feasability+feasability studies will be started mid summer.
9) The cost to produce will be about 30% of the selling cost. So about $2400 per tonne. So we will get 70% in EPS. Doing the math that gives us a huge share price that is quite frankly.... scarey

10)The "key" results will be released in 3 weeks or less from now.

My opinion

This will be the most profitable venture on the planet if it comes to fruition. If things go as suggested above, a $5500 a tonne profit would be truly amazing. Lets say were wrong and its half that!! Its still MASSSIVE Lets say I am wrong and they sell it for $20,000 a tonne....see what I mean!
It would also command a share price that would make everyone rich, if true. So lets hope like hell they get 99.5%+ because if they do. This my friends will go down in history as an "epic post"!_


----------

